# HI, I'm another new person



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, as you may have noticed by now there are quite a few mini owners who are members here. Your mini, from what I can tell, is very beautiful.


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Mini's are so cute, wish I had more room, I'd love to have a couple, lol. Of course, as my hubby says, I'd like a couple of everything!


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, and welcome..


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

big welcome!
your horse is soooo cute


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

Bare is incredibly handsome! I can see why he is your dream stallion. I bet his foals are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's gorgous. that's an unusual name: Bare. I've heard of "Bear", but not "Bare".


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the HF ! he is gorgeous ! I used to board my horse at a farm with lots of mini's and I just loved to watch the foals cavorting --looks like they have springs in their legs and those little cuties would do flying lead changes while tearing around the paddock. So very cute!

Fay


----------

